# is tripe suppose to stink?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We bought a 50 lbs box of 50% organ meat and 50% and it really stinks is this normal?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh my!! it makes me gag!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OOOO yes......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's why I don't feed it, I know it's supposed to be great for dogs, but the smell is rumored to be legendary. :rolf:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a thread that got funny about needed a suit to handle it from a few months ago when I got some for Jake.....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/147550-tripe-feeders.html


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I am going to bring home a respirator from work!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Here is a thread that got funny about needed a suit to handle it from a few months ago when I got some for Jake.....
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/147550-tripe-feeders.html


 lol..good thread I was thinking I got a bad batch!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's like asking if the sky is supposed to be blue. Raw tripe STINKS!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> That's like asking if the sky is supposed to be blue. Raw tripe STINKS!!


 I had no clue what tripe was until last week!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet you got hit hard with reality when you opened that box. Lol... were you really not expecting it to smell bad at all? That would have been funny catching that surprise on tape.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I train a cadaver dog and work with human decomp all the time. 
THAT I can handle.
Green Tripe makes me gag.

Oh the best way to work with it is frozen.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I bet you got hit hard with reality when you opened that box. Lol... were you really not expecting it to smell bad at all? That would have been funny catching that surprise on tape.


I had no clue of the smell it literally made me gag!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've heard you get used to the smell after a while. 

I've fed the canned stuff (tripett) and that stuff smelled horrible... I'm sure the raw stuff smells even worse.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on the smell. I had some that must have started to thaw and got warm because it smelled like rotting meat. That was HORRIBLE. Otherwise, as long as you feed it still semi frozen, it isn't too bad to mess with. In the package it reminds me of the smell of horse poop.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I get ours frozen in 2 lb. chub (greentripe.com), the only time I can smell the tripe is when we thaw it.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty bad and I don't feed raw - I remember how it smelled butchering cattle we raised. It was not a good smell - like Lisa said it did remind me of the smell of horse poop.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It smells like a barn, and not the hayloft part of it. I thaw 5# at a time, and by a week, the smell is worse. I try to get thru the 5 lbs before then. It doesn't smell up the fridge, as it is in a sealed container.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I must be getting used to the smell. I think it smells good. Sweet like corn silage.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

as you've learned by now... YES lol. I just bought some from a local store and just this morning thawed it out and sectioned it up so seeing this thread made me laugh like crazy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it doesn't stink, you probably bought the wrong kind! Meaning cleaned/bleached tripe rather than the good stuff, the green tripe.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW. I remember the day I opened that can in the kitchen.... I really couldn't believe that a smell that strong was coming from such a little can.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha.... i find this hilarious. Another reason i dont feed RAW. have fun with that smell!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

dawnandjr said:


> I must be getting used to the smell. I think it smells good. Sweet like corn silage.



I like the smell, too!! It reminds me of the cow barns at the county fair on a hot day.

Oh, the things we do for our dogs!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I like the smell, too!! It reminds me of the cow barns at the county fair on a hot day.
> 
> Oh, the things we do for our dogs!


You must be a country girl

not only do we need to put up with the wonderful smell of wet dog, spring poop and now tripe

Oh well it is totally worth it for the happyness Molly brings us!:wub:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

:rofl:

Oh, you poor naive soul!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Oh, you poor naive soul!!!


 
My first dog what can I say!!!!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a question...if green tripe goes bad, how can you tell? Does it start to smell _good_?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I like the smell, too!! It reminds me of the cow barns at the county fair on a hot day.


I love the smell of barns... More so horse barns than cow barns though. But I was very active in 4H and would spend everyday all day at the fair in the summer, so cow barn brings back good memories as well. But I wish you could bottle the smell of a horse barn in summer... Sweaty horses, rich leather, sweet hay... Its heaven.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunther's Dad said:


> I have a question...if green tripe goes bad, how can you tell? Does it start to smell _good_?


This is a funny but good question!!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> This is a funny but good question!!!!


 
I will leave some on the counter for a week and let you know! lol!!!!!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> If it doesn't stink, you probably bought the wrong kind! Meaning cleaned/bleached tripe rather than the good stuff, the green tripe.


Even the clean stuff don't smell like roses!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Lin said:


> I love the smell of barns... More so horse barns than cow barns though. But I was very active in 4H and would spend everyday all day at the fair in the summer, so cow barn brings back good memories as well. But I wish you could bottle the smell of a horse barn in summer... Sweaty horses, rich leather, sweet hay... Its heaven.


I agree - that has got to be one of the best smells on earth


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fed my dogs some green.tripe.gone.bad last night...it was so smelly that we had to air out the house, run the dishwasher before we were ready to, just to get the smell out of the container I had it stored in...the dogs loved it. 
It lasts less than a week and the odor changes bigtime...you'll know it when you smell it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Hunther's Dad said:


> I have a question...if green tripe goes bad, how can you tell? Does it start to smell _good_?


We will probably never know. No one has ever lived long enough to crawl to the keyboard to report on the smell of rotten tripe.


----------

